# Cacti stopped graphing after emerges this morning (SOLVED)

## hanj

Hello All

After some emerges this morning.. cacti has stopped graphing. Graph images are there.. but showing 0 statistics after emerge point. This applies to all devices that cacti is monitoring. Graphs give the appearance that the device is down. Going into console/devices in cacti, all of my devices have a status of 'Up'. I can do 'verbose query' and see the device information, and can verify that my devices are being connected from the cacti box. I can also verify that cacti was working fine this morning (before emerges).

I've rebooted one device.. no change

I've restarted snmpd on the cacti box.. no change

I have a feeling it was related to the baselayout update. Here is a list of emerges for today.. and my info:

```

     Thu Jun  9 07:32:24 2005 >>> app-shells/bash-3.0-r11

     Thu Jun  9 07:33:58 2005 >>> sys-libs/readline-5.0-r2

     Thu Jun  9 07:34:22 2005 >>> sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.11-r2

     Thu Jun  9 07:36:55 2005 >>> sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86

     Thu Jun  9 07:37:40 2005 >>> sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4
```

Here is package info:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/cacti-0.8.6d  +snmp -vhosts 1,013 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.2.6  -debug +perl -tcltk 851 kB
```

This is the cacti box:

```
Linux comp 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 #1 Thu May 19 10:05:06 MDT 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Emerge info on the cacti box:

```
Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5,dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, Jun  8 2005, 10:03:59)]

distcc 2.16 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.2.3-r5, 2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.4.19, 2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache2 apm arts avi bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl emboss encode esd fam foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hardenedphp imagemagick imlib innodb jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl openssh oss pam pdflib perl php png pwdb python quicktime readline samba sdl slang sqlite ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS
```

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

hanjiLast edited by hanj on Thu Jun 09, 2005 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## overkll

I haven't merged baselayout yet.  I thought it may create problems.  I've seen users here on the forum upgrading to the previouly masked based layout to get the new wireless capabilities it offers and have hostname/domainname issues.  From what I've seen, it uses a new method of setting hosts and domain names.  I'm not familar with cacti, so I don't know if this is the cause of your problem

Do you use the /var/log/portage/* logs?  If so, I'd check to see if there is any hints/tips in the baselayout log.  Also check /etc/conf/ for new files like hostname or domainname.  You may need to make some simple changes that portage doesn't do when updating to the new baselayout?

Anyone else?

----------

## hanj

Hello Overkill

Thanks for the info on baselayout.. I had to fix my /etc/conf.d/hostname and domainname. Unfortunately that did not fix it.

UPDATE: I found the problem.

When running the cacti poller by hand, I get the following error:

```
/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php 

/usr/bin/php: error while loading shared libraries: libhistory.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

The emerge culprit wasn't baselayout.. but readline:

```
qpkg -f /lib/libhistory.so  

sys-libs/readline *

```

doing a revdep-rebuild fixed the problem.

hanji

----------

